# Trap out question



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

I think they are following a scent trail left by their footprints. I had a similar situation.
you could use a bee escape instead of a funnel, 

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Bee-Escape/productinfo/776/


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

IMO your opening is to large, just my .02¢


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree. the opening appears wrong, it dosen't appear to be a narrowed cone at the end, the end looks like a large place for bees to land and go back into the hole then into the hive.

Course what do I know ?

PCM


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Your opening is way too big, should bee big enough for two drones to fit through at the same time, cone should be slightly longer, and putting a piece of pvc pipe on would guarantee every bee found its way back into the hive. The purpose of using screen is if its uniformly tight and conical and long enough, they fly right past the hole because they cant see it, its like a fence to them. they look through the opening and all they see is screen. Heres what it should look like.

https://picasaweb.google.com/111881...key=Gv1sRgCKSZorrH6qTwngE#5606398118883822338


----------



## Arkansas Beekeeper (May 23, 2010)

1 week after trap out

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tl-Ia2Gj3twaLLcx2K-2eM2cdmWTM4Y4cW_uzqPsRXg?feat=directlink

Added pipe after bees found end of funnel. My hive is wall to wall packed with bees. They have consummed 3 gallons of 1:1

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3gYu794s4MSuI13QBMI-q82cdmWTM4Y4cW_uzqPsRXg?feat=directlink

Have 1 last problem. Getting it down!
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KNK8EVz1mnVFyZjur3ID_s2cdmWTM4Y4cW_uzqPsRXg?feat=directlink


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good for you ArkB! Make sure you leave long enough to get em all...4 to 6 weeks. You may need to put up new hive to get the rest if its that full. You will also need to move it at night!! (Stuff something in the opening) And move at least one mile away for one to two weeks or they will go right back to where the hive was on the wall. After a couple weeks move it back. Unless of course it is already that far from you.


----------

